# Aug 11th Toys for Tots Tourney



## Etoncathunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know there will be another Toys for Tots tourney this year. It will be at Rotary Park in Columbus the evening of Aug 11th. Come support the kids.


----------



## uncleless (Jul 13, 2012)

think this will be fun and a great event. all about the kids.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup should be a blast, and is going to a good cause. I had to miss it last year  so I'm hoping I can make it this year. One good thing also is for the non boaters it is open for bank fishing as well.


----------



## efrith (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm putting a rod together to be given away for one of the prizes.
I put one up last year and ended up winning it back...lol...
I'm looking forward to being there again this year.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jul 15, 2012)

that will be a great prize Eddie!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure what all prizes are  lined up, but I've heard of 2 rods, and some gift cards mentioned. I've heard from the guy ramrodding this and he has the marines set up and arraigned to be there. Last year I think they got 2 bags of toys, it would be nice to beat that this year.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Jul 26, 2012)

this will be a good time /last year was a sucsess and this year to be as well


----------



## uncleless (Jul 30, 2012)

Always a pleasure Eddy. I will do my best to see that the rod finds a good home. LOL. See you there. Eddy thanks again for your support .


----------



## efrith (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking forward to this event if you plan on fishing any tournament this year then you should fish this one, it will be the BEST way to help the KIDS and promote the sport as well.


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 6, 2012)

bump to the top!

out of town company this weekend.....no fishing for me.....ray, i'm going to give you a call, you can take my donation with you.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 9, 2012)

okay john will do /we have a few more things been donated to give away good cat reel big tackle box and a new whench for a boat trailer and still working on finding more /but its not about what we win the kids on Christmas morning are the real winners herehttp://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/party.gif


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 12, 2012)

hope y'all had a good turnout!


----------



## efrith (Aug 12, 2012)

I was glad to see that one of the local catfishing clubs got involved this year and hope they show up next year.
My goal for next year is to fill 4 boxes or more I think we can do it.
I enjoyed it Ray and look forward to next year maybe we will get even more folks to help out in filling them boxes with toys.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate that we missed it, but we lost our baby sitter at the last minute. We considered bringing our son, but I think a 3+hr dr plus 7hrs fishing then another 3+hr dr would have been insanity. Glad ya'll had a good turn out.


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad you had a good turnout! I can see this getting bigger and better every year.


----------

